# Rain, Rain, Go Away...Please Don't Ruin Our Oyster Day!!



## Humpday Hottie's (Nov 15, 2013)

Hey Everyone,

We are super sad to say that we're postponing oysters today until further notice. We really don't want to call it yet so we will send out another update by 2pm. 

Please keep posted.

-Your Gilligan's Hotties--- Kyra, Jeremy, & Logan


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Awe man got a member from Texas in town today that wanted to join yall! Oh well thanks for the update.


----------



## gulfbreezetom (Jun 12, 2012)

Hemingway's basement for 1$ fish tacos? My wife and I will be there around 4 and AndyS and his wife may join us. It's dry in the basement of Hemmingway's.


----------



## Humpday Hottie's (Nov 15, 2013)

Hey Everyone... It is confirmed that we will not be opening today....we're very sorry and we hope to see you all next week!!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

you would need a snorkel


----------



## rickmbp (Aug 29, 2013)

Next week it is... We'll definitely be there.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

So .... no oysters yesterday means there'll be double next Wednesday?


----------

